# Τι λένε οι Βρετανοί και τι εννοούν



## nickel (Sep 6, 2013)

Παρακαλώ τους (άλλους) διαχειριστές, αν πιστεύουν ότι το νήμα ανήκει στην αγγλοελληνική μεταφραστική ενότητα, να το μεταφέρουν. Επίσης, παρακαλώ να προτείνετε τις ελληνικές αποδόσεις που θα αποδίδουν καλύτερα το αμφίσημο των αγγλικών εκφράσεων.

Ο πίνακας, με δική μου προσαρμογή, προέρχεται από άρθρο της εφημερίδας Τέλεγκραφ το οποίο ισχυρίζεται τα κάτωθι:

*Translation table explaining the truth behind British politeness becomes internet hit*
The British trait of being too polite to speak one's mind has led to a table translating numerous hollow English phrases becoming an internet hit. 
By Alice Philipson
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...-British-politeness-becomes-internet-hit.html

The table sheds light on just how difficult it can be for a foreigner to understand what the British really mean when they're speaking – especially for those take every word at face value.
Phrases that prove the trickiest to decipher include 'you must come for dinner', which foreigners tend to take as a direct invitation, but is actually said out of politeness by many Britons and often does not result in an invite.
The table also reveals that when a person from Britain begins a sentence "with the greatest respect ...', they actually mean 'I think you are an idiot'. 
The table points out that when Britons say 'I'm sure it's my fault', it actually means 'it's your fault'.
It also reveals that 'very interesting' can often mean 'that is clearly nonsense'.
The table, which has been posted on an number of blogs, has attracted thousands of comments from both Britons and foreigners claiming the interpretations are true to life.
Duncan Green, a strategic adviser for Oxfam who posted it online, described it as "a handy guide for our fellow Europeans and others trying to fathom weaselly Brit-speak".
Mr Green said: "Sadly, I didn’t write it. It’s just one of those great things that is being passed around on the internet."
Although the author of the table is unconfirmed, it is thought it may have originally been drawn up by a Dutch company as an attempt to help employees working in the UK.

Ο πίνακας (αλλαγμένος με τα χεράκια μου)

WHAT THE BRITISH SAY (WHAT FOREIGNERS UNDERSTAND) = WHAT THE BRITISH MEAN 
I hear what you say (He accepts my point of view) = I disagree and do not want to discuss it further 
With the greatest respect (He is listening to me) = You are an idiot 
That’s not bad (That’s poor) = That’s good 
That is a very brave proposal (He thinks I have courage) = You are insane 
Quite good (Quite good) = A bit disappointing 
I would suggest (Think about the idea, but do what you like) = Do it or be prepared to justify yourself 
Oh, incidentally/ by the way (That is not very important) = The primary purpose of our discussion is 
I was a bit disappointed that (It doesn’t really matter) = I am annoyed that 
Very interesting (They are impressed) = That is clearly nonsense 
I’ll bear it in mind (They will probably do it) = I’ve forgotten it already 
I’m sure it’s my fault (Why do they think it was their fault?) = It’s your fault 
You must come for dinner (I will get an invitation soon) = It’s not an invitation, I’m just being polite 
I almost agree (He’s not far from agreement) = I don’t agree at all 
I only have a few minor comments (He has found a few typos) = Please rewrite completely 
Could we consider some other options (They have not yet decided) = I don’t like your idea 

Θα έπιανα και τους αντίστοιχους γιαπωνέζικους οδηγούς, αλλά ποιος ενδιαφέρεται;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 6, 2013)

Not bad...


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Not bad...


Διόλου άσχημο!


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 6, 2013)

Διαφωνεί κανείς ότι πολλά απ' αυτά έχουν το ίδιο ακριβώς βάρος στα ελληνικά; Π.χ. αυτό το "You must come for dinner" δεν είναι σαν τα δικά μας "πάρε κάνα τηλέφωνο", "μην χαθούμε", "να βγούμε για κάναν καφέ/φαγητό", "τα λέμε";


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2013)

Όχι, οι κοινωνικές μας συμβάσεις είναι παρόμοιες. Αλλά να, ωραίο είναι που έδωσες τις αποδόσεις για την περίσταση όπου κι εμείς χρησιμοποιούμε μια αόριστη παρότρυνση για να ξεφύγουμε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 6, 2013)

Σωστά :)

Παρόμοιο είναι και το "δεν το συζητώ, χρωστάω κέρασμα".

Μερικά άλλα:

I almost agree = Συμφωνώ, αλλά...
I hear what you say = ό,τι πεις
I’m sure it’s my fault = όχι, εγώ φταίω (που δεν σε έδερνα μικρό / που δεν... / έπρεπε να το είχα καταλάβει), δεν φταίει κανείς άλλος
That is a very brave proposal = αυτό είναι μεγάλη αποκοτιά

Και μερικά δικά μας (σε παρένθεση το τι νομίζει ο αθώος):

Πήρες πολύ θάρρος (έγινες πολύ γενναίος) = έγινες θρασύς
Σε καταλαβαίνω (συμπάσχω μαζί σου) = βαρέθηκα την κλάψα σου, φτάνει
Είμαστε μαζί σου (θα σε βοηθήσουμε) = ενημέρωσέ μας όταν όλα τελειώσουν
Μπράβο, καλά τα κατάφερες / τα συχαρίκια μου (σε συγχαίρω) = τι κατάντια!
Στο καλό και να μας γράφεις (να είσαι καλά εκεί που θα πας και να μας στέλνεις γράμματα) = να πας στα τσακίδια και να μην ξανακούσουμε για σένα ποτέ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 6, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι τα περισσότερα δικά μας από αυτά που αναφέρει ο Χέλλε αλλάζουν σημασία ανάλογα με τον επιτονισμό. Στον γραπτό λόγο, σκέτα, προκαλουν ασάφεια.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 6, 2013)

:)


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2013)

Χε χε. Αργήσατε αλλά τον περίμενα τον Αστερίξ πώς και πώς. 

Να βάλουμε και τις άλλες γλώσσες. Στο γαλλικό πρωτότυπο ο Βρετανός λέει: 
SECOUONS-NOUS LES MAINS!

Οι Άγγλοι το κάνουν παμφλύαρο, αλλά πολύ πολύ ταιριαστό:
ANY FRIEND OF ASTERIX IS A FRIEND OF MINE! SIR, I SHOULD BE VERY PROUD IF YOU WOULD SHAKE ME BY THE HAND.

Ενδιαφέρον έχει και το σχόλιο του ταρακουνημένου Βρετανού:

Γαλλικά: SPLENDIDE! SPLENDIDE!
Αγγλικά: JOLLY GOOD SHOW, WHAT!

Καλό φθινόπωρο!


----------



## JimAdams (Sep 6, 2013)

Μα έτσι είναι, δεν είναι έτσι ;


----------



## daeman (Sep 7, 2013)

...
I say! Or should I say, "I said"?

Oh well (He doesn't mind much) = Bloody hell, bugger 'em all! :devil:



daeman said:


> Quite, what? :laugh:


----------



## SBE (Sep 7, 2013)

Δεν μπορώ παρά να συμφωνήσω με την αρχική λίστα . Ένας γνωστός μου κόντεψε να μην πάρει διδακτορικό γιατί δεν αντιλαμβανόταν το If I were you I would do it like this του επόπτη του. Νόμιζε ότι ο καθηγητής θαύμαζε  την διαφορετικότητα και την πρωτοτυπία της σκέψης του, ενώ ο καθηγητής του έλεγε "όχι έτσι βόιδι, αλλιώς".
Από τα καλυτερα της βρετανικής κοινωνικής σύμβασης περιστατικό στο μετρό:
Το τρένο είναι σταματημένο στο σταθμό και περιμένει με τις πόρτες ανοιχτές. Καταφθάνουν τρέχοντας κάτι τουρίστες και ρωτάει ο ένας κάποιον που καθόταν κοντά στην πόρτα: is this the train to Kolopeteinitsa? και απαντάει ο Βρετανός: I believe so. Δηλαδή: ΝΑΙ. :lol::lol:
Οι κακόμοιροι οι τουρίστες κοιτάζονται και διστάζουν να μπουν, γιατί σου λέει δεν είναι σίγουρος ετούτος εδώ. Εγώ που το άκουσα γυρίζω και τους λέω aftoinere, bitte. Πείστηκαν και μπήκαν.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 7, 2013)

SBE said:


> Οι κακόμοιροι οι τουρίστες κοιτάζονται και διστάζουν να μπουν, γιατί σου λέει δεν είναι σίγουρος ετούτος εδώ. Εγώ που το άκουσα γυρίζω και τους λέω aftoinere, bitte. Πείστηκαν και μπήκαν.


 Μάλλον βοήθησε και το ότι ήταν riha. I'd say. Rather.


----------



## Irini (Sep 9, 2013)

Της ίδιας λογικής είναι το "να μη σε κρατάω άλλο"


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 9, 2013)

Irini said:


> Της ίδιας λογικής είναι το "να μη σε κρατάω άλλο"



Όπως και το "Άσε, μην κουράζεσαι". Όμως αυτά έχουν καθαρά ειρωνικό τόνο και, όπως πολύ σωστά σημείωσε ο Δόκτορας για αυτά που κατέγραψα παραπάνω, παίζει ρόλο και το ύφος. Αυτές οι εκφράσεις μπορεί να σημαίνουν κι αυτό που λένε.

Νομίζω, πάντως, ότι βρήκα το απόλυτο ελληνικό αντίστοιχο στο _διαγωγή κοσμία _= μαθητής που έχει ξεσκίσει το σύμπαν, ένα σκαλοπάτι πριν τον οξαποδώ. Ο ελληνόφωνος που δεν έχει ιδέα, θα νομίσει ότι εννοούμε "πολύ καλή διαγωγή".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 16, 2013)

Από τον κυριακάτικο Guardian (αποσπασματική μετάφραση εδώ, στην Ελευθεροτυπία): Greece's former king goes home after 46-year exile

Ένα εξαιρετικό άρθρο για την εξάσκηση στους σκοπούς του παρόντος νήματος. Π.χ., το απόσπασμα αυτό:

Earlier this year, however, Constantine struck lucky when he sold his north London mansion, his home for the past 30 years, for £9.5m. By contrast, property prices in Athens have plummeted to the point where real estate can be acquired for a song: studio flats, should the ex-king want one, are selling for as little as €6,000 (£5,000) in the city centre.

όπου πιστεύω ότι εννοεί: «Να δω τον τέως σε ημιυπόγεια γκαρσονιέρα στον Άγιο Παντελεήμονα και τι στον κόσμο!»

ή, το επόμενο:

With Greece mired in a sixth straight year of recession and unemployment at record heights, an estimated 300,000 Greeks – the vast majority highly qualified professionals – have left the country since the eruption of its debt crisis. The reversal of that trend by Constantine, who has still not been forgiven for the support he initially gave the colonels – the junior army officers who threw the country into seven harsh years of military rule – is unlikely to be received lightly on the left.

όπου πιστεύω ότι εννοεί: «Η φύση απεχθάνεται τα κενά, οπότε επιστρέφουν να το γεμίσουν όσοι δεν είναι highly qualified professionals. Στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής, μια δουλειά έμαθε να κάνει στη ζωή του και τα θαλάσσωσε, δεν το λες και μεγάλη επιτυχία αυτό.»

Νομίζω ότι το ίδιο πνεύμα διατρέχει όλο το δημοσίευμα, αλλά αφήνω την ερμηνεία των υπόλοιπων ως άσκηση για τον αναγνώστη.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 16, 2013)

Χαχα... Στο δελτίο του Σκάι το studio flat, δηλαδή γκαρσονιέρα σε απλά ελληνικά, μεταφράστηκε "οροφοδιαμέρισμα".


----------



## SBE (Dec 17, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Νομίζω ότι το ίδιο πνεύμα διατρέχει όλο το δημοσίευμα, αλλά αφήνω την ερμηνεία των υπόλοιπων ως άσκηση για τον αναγνώστη.



Εγώ δεν το νομίζω, εκτός αν η Σμιθ άρχισε να κάνει χιούμορ και ξέχασε να το ανακοινώσει. Αλλά βεβαίως δεν είναι απίθανο να διαβάζουμε τα ίδια και να καταλαβαίνουμε διαφορετικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2014)

Παρεμφερές, αν και θα μπορούσε να έχει τίτλο «Τι γράφει ο (αγγλόφωνος) επιστήμονας και τι εννοεί στην πραγματικότητα».


----------



## Resident (Apr 1, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Παρεμφερές, αν και θα μπορούσε να έχει τίτλο «Τι γράφει ο (αγγλόφωνος) επιστήμονας και τι εννοεί στην πραγματικότητα».
> ...


Εμένα πάντα μου άρεσε και το "The samples were handled with care -I did not drop them on the floor." Ίσως γιατί όλοι μα όλοι που κάνουν πειραματική δουλειά θεωρούν ότι τα δικά τους δείγματα είναι τα καλύτερα και τα πιο προσεγμένα.


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2014)

...
"After careful consideration" = I flipped a coin

"After exhaustive testing with our state of the art laboratory equipment" = I did manage to switch the bloody thing on but then it gave off a "ping!" and went dead


----------



## SBE (Apr 1, 2014)

To αγαπημένο μου, που το έχω πει πολλές φορές είναι: the next stage of this research will be...
και ακολουθεί επιστημονική φαντασία που μεταφράζεται ως: τώρα που ήρθα στο συνέδριό σας με πληρωμένα τα έξοδα, σιγά μην ξανασχοληθώ με αυτές τις βλακείες.


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2014)

...
*What Londoners say vs. what they mean*:

*1.* *“London prices” — *Rip-off prices.*
2. “Sorry” — *I’m not sorry.*
3. “Sorry” — *You have just trodden on my foot, and I loathe you with every fibre of my being.*
4. “Excuse me” — *You have paused momentarily at the ticket barrier and I am boiling with rage.*
5. “My fault entirely” — *Your fault entirely.
*6. “I’m fine, thanks” — *I am barely managing to conceal a churning maelstrom of emotions.*
7. “How are you?” — *Fine. Just say fine.*
8. “See you Saturday!” — *Don’t forget to email me twice to make sure that we’re actually meeting on Saturday.*
9. “Let’s have lunch” —* Let’s walk to Pret and back as fast as we can.*
10. “I’m having a party in Wimbledon, come along” — *Please travel for four and a half hours as I live in the middle of bloody nowhere.*
11. “Open for business” — *Oligarchs welcome.*
12. “Centre of global finance” — *Money launderers’ paradise.*
13. “My commute? It’s not too bad. About average” — *It involves three modes of transport, takes hours each day, and is slowly crushing my spirit.*
14. “Could you move down a bit please?” — *I’m not asking, I’m telling.*
15. “Could you move down a bit please?” — *I am seconds away from a devastating mental collapse.*
16. “Could you move down a bit please?” —* If you don’t, I will start killing indiscriminately.*
17. “Due to adverse weather conditions” —* It was a bit windy earlier.*
18. “Due to the wet weather conditions” — *A tiny amount of rain has fallen.*
19. “Please take care when…” — *Don’t you dare blame us if…*
20. “We apologise for the inconvenience caused” — *Via the medium of this dehumanised pre-recorded message.*
21. “Due to a signalling failure…” — *Due to an excuse we just made up…*
22. “Rail replacement bus service” — *Slow, agonising descent into madness.*
23. “There is a good service on all London Underground lines” — *Though this very much depends how you define “good”.*
24. “Planned engineering works” — *That’s your weekend plans fucked, then.*
25. “Would Inspector Sands please report to the operations room immediately” — *Ohgodohgod everybody panic, we’re all about to die.
*26.* *“Annual fare increase” — *We’re rinsing you suckers for even more money. Again.*
27. “House party in Tooting? See you there!” — *South of the river? No fucking chance.*
28. “I live in Zone One” —* I am unimaginably wealthy.*
29. “The area is really up and coming” — *Only one tramp shouts at me in the morning.*
30. “Vibrant” — *Actual poor people live here.
*31. “Gentrification” — *I am so glad they’re rid of the poor people.*
32. “Gentrified” — *Oh bollocks now I can’t afford to live here either.*
33. “Efficient use of space” —* Microscopic.*
34. “Studio flat” —* Bedsit.*
35. “Incredible potential” — *Absolute shithole.*
36. “Affordable” — *Uninhabitable.*
37. “Deceptively spacious” — *Basically a cupboard.*
38. “Good transport links” — *There’s a bus stop 10 minutes’ walk away.*
39. “Authentic” — *Fake.*
40. “I just bought a flat” — *My parents just helped me buy a flat.*
41. “Swift half” — *Many, many, many, many halves.*
42. “Quick pint” — *In the pub until closing time.*
43. “We’re going on a date” — *We’re getting pissed together.*
44. “Picnic” — *Daytime piss-up.*
45. “Barbecue” — *Piss-up in the garden.*
46. “South London” — *Here be monsters.*
47. “West London” — *Here be posh people.*
48. “East London” — *Here be young people.*
49. “North London” — *Here be newspaper columnists.*
50. “Oxford Circus” — *Roiling hellscape.*
51. “Tech city” — *Bunch of startups you’ve never heard of.*
52. “London has some of the best restaurants in the world” — *So how come I always end up at Nandos?*
53. “London is full of cultural delights” — *Which I never visit.*
54. “Gourmet coffee” — *Ludicrously overpriced coffee.*
55. “Exciting pop-up restaurant” — *You guys like queuing, right?*
56. “We have a no bookings policy” — *We hate our customers.*
57. “This pub has character” — *This is not a gastropub, and I’m scared.*
58. “Traditional boozer” — *Pub that does not serve wasabi peas.*
59. “What do you do?” — *How much do you earn?*
60. “He works in finance” — *He’s a psycho.*
61. “He works in media” — *He’s a wanker.*
62. “He works in PR” — *He’s a bullshitter.*
63. “He works in tech” — *He’s got a blog.*
64. “Working hours” — *Waking hours.*
65. “Greatest city on earth” — *Apart from New York.*
66. “You know what they say: He who is tired of London…” — *I am so tired of London.

www.buzzfeed.com/lukelewis/what-londoners-say-vs-what-they-mean


----------



## SBE (Jun 4, 2014)

Και είναι ΟΛΑ αληθινά. 

Εκτός από το 28 και το 47, γιατί δεν με θεωρώ προνομιούχα, αλλά ζω σε τέτοια περιοχή.


----------



## daeman (Jul 4, 2016)

...
Τι λέει ένας Βρετανός για τους Αμερικανούς σε σχέση με τους Βρετανούς:






_Last Week Tonight_ took off for the July 4th weekend, but before heading off to their barbecues, John Oliver taped a web exclusive detailing what Americans sacrificed by declaring independence from Britain. "As you know, since 1776, you've done very well as a nation, but it might be worth thinking about just a handful of things that you gave up when kicking Britain unceremoniously out of this country," Oliver said.

"First, there is the matter of your accents, because these beautiful vowel sounds could have been yours," Oliver said, spotlighting his own pronunciation, "but instead, from sea to shining sea, you speak like you just burnt your tongue on a hot apple pit."

Oliver then listed distinctly British items like Bolo hats [_στδ_: sic; there go some vowels from "bowler hat"] and meat pies as just some of what Americans are missing out on because they emancipated themselves from Britain.

"But the thing that Americans are really missing out on is pessimism," Oliver added. "Americans are optimistic people that believe that the sky is the limit, whereas in Britain, we are painfully aware of our limits. In fact, just look at the British sky itself; even the sun is incapable of asserting itself there. British people never make the mistake of developing self-esteem because no matter what we achieve, deep down, we know we'll never be as good as the Queen, which is to say, an elderly woman who frowns for a living."

In the end, Oliver admitted that the United States is "honestly, way better off the way that things are."

http://www.rollingstone.com/tv/news...ence-cost-americans-in-web-exclusive-20160704


"I Brexit'd before it was cool."
~ George Washington﻿


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## cougr (Apr 25, 2021)

Και μία δική μου παρατήρηση

What British tourists say when in Australia and what they really mean:

*"Merry Christmas"- *We're heading off to the beach for some ice-cold beers and a bit of sunbathing.


----------

